# best british movie of all time and have you seen any decent ones lately ?



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm gonna go for trainspotting or lock stock and I watched screwed the other night which wasn't.bad at all


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2013)

You fucking serious?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wickerman?


----------



## Firky (Jan 17, 2013)

None of those films.

Man for all seasons would be in there and The Miracle Worker.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 17, 2013)

I watched Kind Hearts and Coronets the other day and was definitely thinking 'this is in no way as classic as lock fucking stock'


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2013)

A Matter Of Life And Death.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

off top of my head


my fav might be  life of brian

but that is just what springs to mind

stuff like ladykillers et al  is also real classic


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

Dan U said:


> I watched Kind Hearts and Coronets the other day and was definitely thinking 'this is in no way as classic as lock fucking stock'


 
even if this is sarcasm i think one of my testicles exploded


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 17, 2013)

I think I'll go with The Third Man.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

Eh yeah lol I'm sorry have I done sumthing wrong lol


----------



## Dan U (Jan 17, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> even if this is sarcasm i think one of my testicles exploded


 
it was fella, don't worry.


----------



## Firky (Jan 17, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Eh yeah lol I'm sorry have I done sumthing wrong lol


 
No, nothing wrong. Just an interesting choice of films.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

tell that to my lowered sperm count


----------



## Reno (Jan 17, 2013)

I Know Where I'm Going or Don't Look Now


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 17, 2013)

firky said:


> No, nothing wrong. Just an interesting choice of films.


 
Trainspotting is in a lot of top ten lists.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2013)

Football Factory lol


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I think I'll go with The Third Man.


I keep forgetting that's a British film because it's got Welles & Cotten in it.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol I just loved those two movies there's no need for your comic book guy style snide comments is there lol


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 17, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Lol I just loved those two movies there's no need for your comic book guy style snide comments is there lol


 
Worst. Retort. Evah!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 17, 2013)

I loved Trainspotting. Before Trainspotting, my thoughts on Britain were formed by movies like Mary Poppins, or war movies with Jack Hawkins. Stiff upper lip, nannies in the park, happy poor people smiling and eating their chutney, or chips or whatever it is.

But with Trainspotting I thought -whoa, it's way different there. It's like a normal place - or at least, Scotland is.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

And for the record both those movies are. In the imdb top 250 lol


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Before, if you were laughing at a British movie, it was because Terry Thomas had a gap in his teeth, or some weird Carry On guy with funny nostrils was trying to feel up the boobs of a nurse. Or Benny Hill was trying to feel someone up.

Now, we were laughing because someone shit the bed, or passed out in a horrific toilet, or... that baby thing. You know.

It had a much more comfortable and normal feel to it.


----------



## Reno (Jan 17, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Before, if you were laughing at a British movie, it was because Terry Thomas had a gap in his teeth, or some weird Carry On guy with funny nostrils was trying to feel up the boobs of a nurse. Or Benny Hill was trying to feel someone up.
> 
> Now, we were laughing because *someone shit the bed*, or *passed out in a** horrific toilet*, or... *that baby thing*. You know.
> 
> It had a much more *comfortable and normal* *feel* to it.


----------



## Firky (Jan 17, 2013)

say lol one more time, lol.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol ok so my choice of movie differs from sum of yours there's no need to try and humilliate people is there


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

i did a quick google and here are ones that i appreciate that are mentioned

The Bridge on the River Kwai

Dr No (bond)

Dracula (hammer)


apparently this fight scene was improvised!


Walkabout

The Long Good Friday (i'm only including this as part of it was filmed in my house... i think peterkro might know more... i may be misremebering)

2001: A Space Odyssey (shot in britain)

holy grail
A Clockwork Orange

The Ladykillers

The Wicker Man

Brazil

Lawrence of Arabia

Withnail & i

Kind Hearts and Coronets

A Matter of Life and Death


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

Whistle Down The Wind is a personal favourite


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Before, if you were laughing at a British movie, it was because Terry Thomas had a gap in his teeth, or some weird Carry On guy with funny nostrils was trying to feel up the boobs of a nurse. Or Benny Hill was trying to feel someone up.
> 
> Now, we were laughing because someone shit the bed, or passed out in a horrific toilet, or... that baby thing. You know.
> 
> It had a much more comfortable and normal feel to it.


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Lol ok so my choice of movie differs from sum of yours there's no need to try and humilliate people is there


Welcome to urban75.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2013)

Shout for 'It happened here' an olden day film about if the nazis had invaded britain. Dunno about best ever but it was good.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 17, 2013)

Trainspotting is a fantastic film. Lock Stock, however, is one of the worst films I have ever seen. Really awful tripe.

My votes go to The Day of the Jackal, Scum and Quadrophenia.


----------



## starfish (Jan 17, 2013)

I saw Get Carter for the first time recently, that was pretty good. Red Road is also a good recent film as is N.E.D.S.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i did a quick google and here are ones that i appreciate that are mentioned
> 
> The Bridge on the River Kwai
> 
> ...



Good call on clockwork orange and dr no


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2013)

Quadrophenia - with all its flaws - still rocks my boat, as does a whole load of Ealing films. 

Loved the first Sweeney feature film recently too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 17, 2013)

Alfie the Michael Caine original was pretty good

Also the Krays film with him him kemp in it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

not my call just  a quick ggogle  and  a refrence to wht impacted on me

i left of stuff like kes and georges girl  just  as  they  don't  resonate with me on the same level


but bond as a franchise  ows itself to its actors and pinewood roots.   engilsh i say


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

The Red Shoes. 

Definitely, and by far. 

Unless its The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp, or A Canterbury Tale. 

The best Brit movie I've seen in recent years is Skeletons, which, coincidentally, won the Michael Powell Award a couple of years ago.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

Ahh harry brown I forgot about scum aswell


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 17, 2013)

What does it mean for a film to be "British"?  I didn't know A Clockwork Orange was classed as British, even though it's set here.

I knew that Kubrick filmed a lot of his films here, but that doesn't make a film British, any more than Star Wars is a Tunisian film.

Dr Strangelove is down as USA/UK on IMDB.  Is that a British film?  If so, it's gotta be up there amongst the best British films.  And also adds another blow to JC3's theory about British comedy (the biggest being Withnail and I).


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2013)

Think I might need to pick up some Powell & presburger films at the weekend - my brothers been raving about the life & death of colonel blimp lately, and their other films always seem to loom large on these threads.


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> What does it mean for a film to be "British"?  I didn't know A Clockwork Orange was classed as British, even though it's set here.
> 
> I knew that Kubrick filmed a lot of his films here, but that doesn't make a film British, any more than Star Wars is a Tunisian film.
> 
> Dr Strangelove is down as USA/UK on IMDB.  Is that a British film?  If so, it's gotta be up there amongst the best British films.  And also adds another blow to JC3's theory about British comedy (the biggest being Withnail and I).


Production company is what counts. And finance.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Quadrophenia - with all its flaws - still rocks my boat, as does a whole load of Ealing films.
> 
> Loved the first Sweeney feature film recently too.


Another good calll on.quadraphenia sting


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

killer b said:


> Think I might need to pick up some Powell & presburger films at the weekend - my brothers been raving about the life & death of colonel blimp lately, and their other films always seem to loom large on these threads.


You do, they're pretty much all very good, and several just fucking brilliant. 

You'll fall in love with Kathleen Byron.


(I'm off to a season of their war films starting this week, it's gonna be ace)


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I think I'll go with The Third Man.


 
I might have to agree with you


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't Go Rounin' Round to Rero is my all-time favorite


(sorry, I will use any excuse to post this clip, I know  )


----------



## nogojones (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't know if it's the best but I'm very fond of Bedazzled (the 60's one)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2013)

Brazil had me as a kid, but I overdosed as it was the only video that I owned apart from Infected. 

'The Knack and How to get it' was also a favorite, but to be fair it's probably actually shite.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2013)

But I do love Withnail and I...


----------



## Reno (Jan 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> What does it mean for a film to be "British"? I didn't know A Clockwork Orange was classed as British, even though it's set here.
> 
> I knew that Kubrick filmed a lot of his films here, but that doesn't make a film British, any more than Star Wars is a Tunisian film.
> 
> Dr Strangelove is down as USA/UK on IMDB. Is that a British film? If so, it's gotta be up there amongst the best British films. And also adds another blow to JC3's theory about British comedy (the biggest being Withnail and I).


 
It's complicated with British films that were entirely or co-funded with US money. Mind, Kubrick didn't just shoot most of his films here, he lived here and most of the people working on his films were British. With a film that takes place in the UK with an almost entirely British cast and crew, it's fair enough to class it as a British film, even though most of the money came from the US.


----------



## starfish (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive always liked if.... Thats definitely in my top 10. Same with Zulu.


----------



## Reno (Jan 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> The Red Shoes.
> 
> Definitely, and by far.
> 
> ...


 
There are at least six Powell and Pressburger films that should be on any best British film list, though my favourites are Black Narcissus and I Know Where I'm Going


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2013)

just noticed title.

recent British films I've liked

Skeletons

Sound It Out

both small budget, both excellent. Catch them if you can


----------



## Reno (Jan 17, 2013)

Some recent (last decade) British films I liked:

Fish Tank
Children of Men
Kill List
Moon
Weekend
Monsters
My Summer of Love
Submarine


----------



## blairsh (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe not my favouritist but up there, are of the top of my head...

Dead Mans Shoes
Twin Town
Scum


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 17, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Sound It Out


 
The documentary?  I always forgot about docs when doing lists like these.

I saw one a few years ago which is incredibly sad, but a good watch. The Boy Whose Skin Fell Off.

Geordie guy with a horrible debilitating disease and how he copes with it.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 17, 2013)

Billy Liar is another favourite of mine.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The documentary? I always forgot about docs when doing lists like these.
> 
> I saw one a few years ago which is incredibly sad, but a good watch. The Boy Whose Skin Fell Off.
> 
> Geordie guy with a horrible debilitating disease and how he copes with it.


 Sound It Out is really worth watching


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 17, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Sound It Out is really worth watching


 
Oh aye, loved it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 17, 2013)

best/fave britflick - too many to mention and a lot of them have already been mentioned

as for recent brit cinema, I really liked *Sightseers*


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

traffik is worth a watch a mini series that the film traffic was loosely based on


----------



## D'wards (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2013)

Have not read thread yet, but if someone says Love, Honour & Obey, then sterilise yourself with a rusty scalpel


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2013)

D'wards said:


>


Gandhi, the least convincing psycho ever


----------



## Buckaroo (Jan 17, 2013)

pennimania said:


> But I do love Withnail and I...


 
Hate that film, Richard E Grant and his bloody Camberwell carrot aghhh....

How about Sexy Beast, Dead Man's Shoes and Land and Freedom (Ken Loach has to be on the list though not his best)


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol that's watchable mind rhys ifans is funny in that 51st state ? Guiltty pleasures maybe


----------



## KristineStays (Jan 17, 2013)

Ohh I love British cinema. Probably my most favorite ever. Closely followed by Japan and France. And Italy.

Anything by Ealing studious. Kind Hearts and Coronets. Especially The Ladykiller, which I believe is on of the best comedies ever.

What if by Lindsay Anderson. Anything by David Lean. Hitchcock is British. Made a lot of great film before he went to USA. Anything made by most of the directors.

As I said one of the best cinema countries. I know why I´m here. Just start from the beginning. They did invented a detail. And parallel story plot.

So start from the beginning. However from the new ones. Ben Wheatly is quickly becoming my favorite. So Kill List and Sightseers. Not to mention he is pretty funny fella himself.


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

Reno said:


> There are at least six Powell and Pressburger films that should be on any best British film list, though my favourites are Black Narcissus and I Know Where I'm Going


at least six. Tales of Hoffman is an absolute masterpice that is grossly under-rated. Being an opera probably doesn't help.


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The documentary? I always forgot about docs when doing lists like these.
> 
> I saw one a few years ago which is incredibly sad, but a good watch. The Boy Whose Skin Fell Off.
> 
> Geordie guy with a horrible debilitating disease and how he copes with it.


of recent docs, both The Impostor and You've Been Trumped are crackers.


----------



## T & P (Jan 17, 2013)

Green Street.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Hate that film, Richard E Grant and his bloody Camberwell carrot aghhh....
> 
> How about Sexy Beast, Dead Man's Shoes and Land and Freedom (Ken Loach has to be on the list though not his best)


Oh I hate Dead Mans Shoes 

Guess we have really different tastes


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

My mate introduced me to a lot of foreign cinema mainly s american y tu mama tambien carandiru city of god and the mini series city of men and also lives of others would like to watch sum bollywood aswell sorry going off subject now oooh and the motorcycle diaries


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Oh I hate Dead Mans Shoes


and you were doing so well until then


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 17, 2013)

Hard to narrow it down. The Ladykillers, Peeping Tom, A Man for All Seasons and Women in Love spring immediately to mind. All very different.

I think Trainspotting is a good shout for a very good British film from the last 20 years. But I'm struggling to think of great films that have been made recently. A few decent ones and an awful lot of rubbish. I guess it takes time for a film to become considered great.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> and you were doing so well until then


Yes indeedy. 

And I hated Neds. Had to walk out when he started with the frying pan.

There - I've said it


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 17, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Oh I hate Dead Mans Shoes


I'm not keen on it either. I found the characters to be little more than cartoons, really.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm not keen on it either. I found the characters to be little more than cartoons, really.


Not just me then


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

pennimania said:


> Yes indeedy.
> 
> And I hated Neds. Had to walk out when he started with the frying pan.
> 
> There - I've said it


I certainly didn't _hate_ Neds, but it really did fall apart at the end.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 17, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The Long Good Friday (i'm only including this as part of it was filmed in my house... i think peterkro might know more... i may be misremebering)


 
Yes you are misremembering,some of it was filmed in the street and the machete on the arse scene in my old house (double carpet) there was some stuff done in your house including an ep of the Bill,it's all a bit hazy mind.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

Fifty dead men walking anyone ? Ben kingsley


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 17, 2013)

Does Barry Lyndon count as British? If so, that's up there for me too.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2013)

Thing is, I see a LOT of films because of mr mania's obsession - quite a few of them repulse me, especially if they are violent.

But he has made me appreciate loads that I wouldn't have gone to on my own.

And since he and a mate started the film club here there's been an opportunity to get films that would never be shown at the local.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 17, 2013)

KristineStays said:


> Ohh I love British cinema. Probably my most favorite ever. Closely followed by Japan and France. And Italy.
> 
> Anything by Ealing studious. Kind Hearts and Coronets. Especially The Ladykiller, which I believe is on of the best comedies ever.
> 
> ...


Hi.

Welcome to Urban 

Someone will be along with a biscuit and requesting money shortly.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 17, 2013)

Of more recent films, I think Nil by Mouth is very good.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

I cant believe human traffic eluded me I'm retracting lock stock and putting that forwarrd


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Does Barry Lyndon count as British? If so, that's up there for me too.


Brit/Yank officially, so...I dunno!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh Lucky Man! is a magnificent mess of a film. I like magnificent messes.

And thinking of Helen Mirren , I think The Cook the Thief, His Wife and her lover is a great film. Maybe it's not appreciated so much here because Greenaway isn't a very British filmmaker, if that makes sense.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Oh Lucky Man! is a magnificent mess of a film. I like magnificent messes.
> 
> And thinking of Helen Mirren , I think The Cook the Thief, His Wife and her lover is a great film. Maybe it's not appreciated so much here because Greenaway isn't a very British filmmaker, if that makes sense.


I've always loved The Draughtsman's Contract - not least for the music.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, he creates moods and themes with music and lighting and colours.

It can go wrong for me. I didn't like Prospero's Books, for instance. But at least he was trying something.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

Comic book guy strikes again furrther up the thread lol


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Yes you are misremembering,some of it was filmed in the street and the machete on the arse scene in my old house (double carpet) there was some stuff done in your house including an ep of the Bill,it's all a bit hazy mind.


I knew it was one of the houses  but wasn't sure witch.  it was the front basment area right  or is that also a hallucination?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Gandhi, the least convincing psycho ever


----------



## peterkro (Jan 17, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I knew it was one of the houses but wasn't sure witch. it was the front basment area right or is that also a hallucination?


No,it was the kitchen,I'm not sure if you remember it had a platform bed in it,the arse slashing scene was first floor bedroom which our kiwi friend (not me the other one) inhabited at the time.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2013)

ahhh

well this is a useful indicator that  at least if i ever got dementia i wouldn't notice the difference

so wait  which rock band was it that staid with us? nervana?


----------



## Sirena (Jan 17, 2013)

Has no-one mentioned 'Brief Encounter' yet?

And, of those gritty Northern films of the 50s/early 60s, 'A Taste of Honey' and 'Room At The Top' are two of the best.

And another vote for 'A Man For All Seasons'....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Comic book guy strikes again furrther up the thread lol


Are you sitting there with a canister of N2O?


----------



## idumea (Jan 17, 2013)

Threads is the best British film I've seen in ages. Decided to watch it on my own after a heavy weekend of techno. I needed some serious kitten stroking time afterwards.


----------



## Knotted (Jan 17, 2013)

The War Game


----------



## idumea (Jan 17, 2013)

The War Zone


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 17, 2013)

I think Nil by Mouth is a fantastic film.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

N20 uve lost me now lol ?


----------



## Firky (Jan 17, 2013)

clockwork orange


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> N20 uve lost me now lol ?


lol gas


----------



## discokermit (Jan 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I think The Cook the Thief, His Wife and her lover is a great film.


awful film.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 17, 2013)

London to Brighton
Theatre of Blood
Room for romeo Brass
Nuts in May
Long Good Friday
Witchfinder General
Clockwork Orange
Secrets and Lies
Get Carter
Sexy Beast
Scum
The Firm
Peeping Tom
Wicker Man
Life of Brian
Withnail and I
Quadrophenia
This is England
Trainspotting
If...
Performance
A Matter of life and Death
The Red Shoes
Kes
Don't Look Now

We make some ruddy bloody good films in this country - makes me come over all patriotic.
Gawd Bless you Ma'am


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 17, 2013)

Lawrence of Arabia is still a stunning slab of film

If...

Billy Liar

Kes ( still makes me cry )

Local hero ( yes twee, but a delight )


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2013)

no orchids for miss blandish


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 17, 2013)

Twins of Evil


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 17, 2013)

sex lives of the potato men


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> no orchids for miss blandish


http://veehd.com/video/4594714_No-O...pon-James-Hadley-Chase-Novel-Hard-to-Find-avi


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 17, 2013)

Some good ones already mentioned, I'll add:

The Devils
Performance
The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner
Straw Dogs (if it counts)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 17, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> Lawrence of Arabia is still a stunning slab of film
> 
> If...
> 
> ...


Good choices. Local hero is a hugely charming film.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol I'm with you now not my tipple that mrs magpie


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> no orchids for miss blandish


Mind you the accents are terrible. I preferred the book.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 17, 2013)

We do a good line in odd films like 'The Draughtsman's Contract' and 'Orlando'.

It's kind of reassuring that no-one likes 'Chariots of Fire'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2013)

the devil rides out
o lucky man
dambusters
get carter


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, good call on Performance d'wards. Fantastic film.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Lol I'm with you now not my tipple that mrs magpie


Is it maniacal laughter or just nervousness then? All the lols, I mean.


----------



## Reno (Jan 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Oh Lucky Man! is a magnificent mess of a film. I like magnificent messes.
> 
> And thinking of Helen Mirren , I think The Cook the Thief, His Wife and her lover is a great film. Maybe it's not appreciated so much here because Greenaway isn't a very British filmmaker, if that makes sense.


 
He comes from a very British avant-garde tradition of the late 70s, that also includes the likes of Derek Jarman and Sally Potter. Rejecting motion and more comfortable with static tableaus that quote high art wherever he can, for me he represents something about a bourgeois British suspicion about film as an art form.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Is it maniacal laughter or just nervousness? All the lols, I mean.


have you had the talisker & tea yet?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2013)

In about 5 mins


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 17, 2013)

Force of habit I guess just takes the sting outta posts or maybe makes me look liike a tit I suppose


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 17, 2013)

Life of Brian.

Kind Hearts and Coronets.

39 Steps.

Trainspotting.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

Has Land and Freedom been mentioned?


----------



## Sirena (Jan 18, 2013)

Does 'The Omen' count as a British film?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

Patrick Keiller's films London, Robinson in Space & Robinson in Ruins are fantastic as well (the first 2 especially)


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 18, 2013)

Star Wars (it's got the baddie from Lovejoy in)

(for the record, Lock Stock was flipping ace to watch as a kid. Granted it aged and became far too familiar almost immediately. It's still a great film IMO, though I couldn't watch it now.)


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

the spy who came in from the cold.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> have you had the talisker & tea yet?


 



Lovely, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, and Escape to Victory


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

Steptoe & Son


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Does 'The Omen' count as a British film?


 
It's an American/British co-production, but it's basically a Hollywood film shot in the UK and not what I'd count as a quintessentially British film. All the main creative people involved and the financing were American.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 18, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> My mate introduced me to a lot of foreign cinema mainly s american y tu mama tambien carandiru city of god and the mini series city of men and also lives of others would like to watch sum bollywood aswell sorry going off subject now oooh and the motorcycle diaries


 
Watch Tropa Elite (Elite Squad). And the sequel.

You'll do your bollocks, I promise you.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 18, 2013)

'Bridge On The River Kwai' was well-thought of in its day.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 18, 2013)

Winstanley - they used actual weapons and armour used in the civil war.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 18, 2013)

What no Hammer?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2013)

D'wards said:


> What no Hammer?


you're not familiar with the devil rides out then


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

D'wards said:


> What no Hammer?


 
Hammer's Dracula has been mentioned. I'm a big fan of Hammer films, but I'd have difficulty choosing one. While one of their best horror films, the first Hammer Dracula is probably best seen as representing the studio. My personal favourites would be Brides of Dracula, Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed and Quatermass and the Pit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2013)

D'wards said:


> What no Hammer?





DexterTCN said:


> Twins of Evil


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2013)

Sirena said:


> 'Bridge On The River Kwai' was well-thought of in its day.


so was sending children down the pit


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
Prick Up Your Ears


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 18, 2013)

Um, off the top of my head

Nil By Mouth
Scum (Oooh, Wintstone twice there!)
Performance
Made in Britain
A Clockwork Orange
Brazil
Naked
Kes

In fact most things by Leigh and Loach


----------



## D'wards (Jan 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you're not familiar with the devil rides out then


 No i'm not, but having looked it up will check it out -love stuff penned by Matheson.

Creeping Flesh is a pretty good one.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 18, 2013)

How could I forget this?
Thanks again Pickman's model


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Creeping Flesh is a pretty good one.


 
Not a Hammer film !


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

My Beautiful Laundrette


----------



## D'wards (Jan 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> Not a Hammer film !


 Christopher Lee, Freddie Francis, Peter Cushing? 70's creaky British Horror? Set in Victorian England?

What a fool i am for thinking this was a Hammer!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 18, 2013)

idumea said:


> The War Zone


 
Another Winstone goody.

Anyone mention Ratcatcher yet? Need to finish reading thread.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 18, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> Force of habit I guess just takes the sting outta posts or maybe makes me look liike a tit I suppose


To be honest I wouldn't say your posts are stinging (we specialise in stinging posts here) and as for the latter part of your statement, well, I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Christopher Lee, Freddie Francis, Peter Cushing? 70's creaky British Horror? Set in Victorian England?
> 
> What a fool i am for thinking this was a Hammer!


 
Let a horror geek tell you that it was a Tygon pic and that there is a HUGE difference.


----------



## KristineStays (Jan 18, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Hi.
> 
> Welcome to Urban
> 
> Someone will be along with a biscuit and requesting money shortly.


 
Well, I still have some biscuits left from dinner. We can swap.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

Spanish but set in UK: The Living Dead at Manchester Morgue


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

The Company of Wolves


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> Let a horror geek tell you that it was a Tygon pic and that there is a HUGE difference.


not to out geek you, but T*i*gon.  There finest hour being the wonderful Blood On Satan's Claw.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 18, 2013)

I enjoyed Dad Savage iirc. Seems hard to get hold of nowadays. Or was.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

In the past ten years or so:

Eastern Promises
Last King of Scotland
Snatch
28 Days Later
Sexy Beast
Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 18, 2013)

killer b said:


> Think I might need to pick up some Powell & presburger films at the weekend - my brothers been raving about the life & death of colonel blimp lately, and their other films always seem to loom large on these threads.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> not to out geek you, but T*i*gon. *There* finest hour being the wonderful Blood On Satan's Claw.


 
"Their..."


----------



## Sirena (Jan 18, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> The Company of Wolves


 
And because of the Julie Burchill/transsexual thread, I found myself thinking of another film written by Neil Jordan the other day: 'The Crying Game'.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 18, 2013)

And, because I thought Robert Shaw was underrated in his lifetime...

The Royal Hunt of the Sun
Robin and Marian


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone mentioned "Went the Day Well?" yet ? The Nazis invade idyllic British village and Thora Hird goes kick ass. Still really gripping now.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> "Their..."


why you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Reno said:


> Anyone mentioned "Went the Day Well?" yet ? The Nazis invade idyllic British village and Thora Hird goes kick ass. Still really gripping now.


that is normally my job, but I thought I'd skip it this time. Bloody genius movie tho.

As are, to quote but a few:
Fires Were Started
Listen To Britain

both showing the pure genius of British documentary making, something no one else came close to touching us in until the last decade or so.

Repulsion
Culloden

both works of genius that pretty much defy description


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

Good call on Repulsion

Docos: Behind The Rent Strike


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I loved Trainspotting. Before Trainspotting, my thoughts on Britain were formed by movies like Mary Poppins, or war movies with Jack Hawkins. Stiff upper lip, nannies in the park, happy poor people smiling and eating their chutney, or chips or whatever it is.
> 
> But with Trainspotting I thought -whoa, it's way different there. It's like a normal place - or at least, Scotland is.


 
Interesting point JC. I think it was a really important film. When I first saw it I remember thinking 'fucking hell - a film about a world and people I know' rather than fucking relentless 'heritage films' costume drama pony.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 18, 2013)

Quadrophenia

Scum

Matter of life and death.

Day of the Jackal.

Brazil

Attack the Block

Long Good Friday

Life of Brian

The Cruel Sea

A Bridge too Far (does it count as a brit film? Dickie Attenborough directs and it stars pretty much every major male post war british actor )
Passport to Pimlico

Brighton Rock (the brilliant original one)

Children of Men

Trainspotting.

Riff Raff.

Kes.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> rather than fucking relentless 'heritage films' costume drama pony.


It was almost never really the case that brit movies were simply heritage fodder, although it certainly did seem that way for a long time, especially for those of us who grew up in the eighties, when bleeding Merchant Ivory was ruling the roost. Admittedly of of the alternatives seemed to be shit gangster flicks, but there were always some classics coming out at the same time.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

Rita, Sue & Bob Too


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Interesting point JC. I think it was a really important film. When I first saw it I remember thinking 'fucking hell - a film about a world and people I know' rather than fucking relentless 'heritage films' costume drama pony.


 
British cinema has a long history of social realist films. It's not like it was only flouncy crinolines and parasols till then.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> British film has a long history of social realist dramas. It's not like it was only flouncy crinolines and parasols till then.


 
Well yeah - but that had pretty much vanished by the 80s. Trainspotting felt like arriving in the present day.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Well yeah - but that had pretty much vanished by the 80s. Trainspotting felt like arriving in the present day.


 
Plenty of films by Ken Loach, Frank Clarke, Stephen Frears, Neil Jordan and a few others around in the 80s which were about contemporary, working class life in the UK. Never seen My Beautiful Launderette or A Letter to Brezhnev ? They were hugely successful.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2013)

The Croupier and I'll Sleep When I'm Dead - Both Mike Hodges films that re-visit the underword settings of Get Carter.

Will Bill - Dexter Fletcher's debut - not seen, but heard lots of good things about it

I love Performance, and most of Nic Roeg's films.

Powell and Pressburger made some classic and stunning movies......both on ther own and together.

I'm enjoying Ben Wheatley's output - Down Terrace and Kill List were both very good. Still to see Sightseers.

We brits do some good shit.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> Plenty of films by Ken Loach, Frank Clark, Stephen Frears, Neil Jordan and a few others around in the 80s which were about contemporary, working class life in the UK. Never seen My Beautiful Launderette or A Letter to Brezhnev ? They were hugely successful.


 
I said 'pretty much vanished'. launderette and letter to brezhnev were early 80s, trainspotting was 1994 and  - whilst very good - they were not as smack in the face as Trainspotting. No film till then had addressed the whole 80s dole/drug culture which so many of us grew up with.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 18, 2013)

It's a woman's film and it's a fairy tale rather than social realism but when i watched 'Shirley Valentine' for the first time in ages, I was quite impressed.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> I said 'pretty much vanished'. launderette and letter to brezhnev were early 80s, trainspotting was 1994 and - whilst very good - they were not as smack in the face as Trainspotting. No film till then had addressed the whole 80s dole/drug culture which so many of us grew up with.


 
Mid-80s.

I'm not saying that Trainspotting wasn't an important film and for the British film industry groundbreaking film, but that's because it examined a particular subculture and had tremendous style, but not because there were only heritage films around, which can also be very good.

One I forgot to mention is Terence Davis who made several fantastic films starting in the 80s, both about working class Britain (Distant Voices Still Lives, The Long Day Closes) and superior costume dramas (The House of Mirth, The Deep Blue Sea)


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

Jubilee


----------



## Firky (Jan 18, 2013)

lol If the OP lol can have the films lol he has listed lol then I choose lol Attack the Black lol and Cockneys vs Zombies lol

lol


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> Mid-80s.
> 
> One I forgot to mention is Terence Davis who made several fantastic films starting in the 80s, both about working class Britain (Distant Voices Still Lives, The Long Day Closes) and superior costume dramas (The House of Mirth, The Deep Blue Sea)


 
I appreciated his autobiographical films, but felt they didn't work quite as well as Bill Douglas' trilogy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2013)

Cockneys vs Zombies is a stone cold classic


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

Thinking of films from the early 90s, one I found very powerful but which seems have been forgotten about since then, was Priest, written by Jimmy McGovern, directed by Antonia Bird and starring Linus Roache, Tom Wilkinson and Robert Carlyle. It was about a gay, catholic Priest and it has one of the most moving endings I've ever seen.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 18, 2013)

First one that springs to mind is "Get Carter"

(Then again I love all the Ealing / Boulting Bros. films too - esp. if Peter Sellars or Bernard Cribbins are in them - too much choice!)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2013)

In The Name of The Father is a good'un

maybe thats Irish though . Even tho petes english....


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 18, 2013)

"Withnail and I" deserves a mention as well


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

firky said:


> Attack the Black lol


rascist!


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> Mid-80s.
> 
> I'm not saying that Trainspotting wasn't an important film and for the British film industry groundbreaking film, but that's because it examined a particular subculture and had tremendous style, but not because there were only heritage films around, which can also be very good.
> 
> One I forgot to mention is Terence Davis who made several fantastic films starting in the 80s, both about working class Britain (Distant Voices Still Lives, The Long Day Closes) and superior costume dramas (The House of Mirth, The Deep Blue Sea)


to be fair - although you are right - it really did seem like there was fuck all but heritage stuff in the late eighties. There was no decent Loach in the whole decade, and just a couple of Channel4 Frears ones - two of his (absolutely wonderful) films were period pieces as well.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

Marat/Sade


----------



## souljacker (Jan 18, 2013)

Sirena said:


> It's a woman's film and it's a fairy tale rather than social realism but when i watched 'Shirley Valentine' for the first time in ages, I was quite impressed.


 
I agree, bit of a chick flick but good all the same. Also, Educating Rita.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> to be fair - although you are right - it really did seem like there was fuck all but heritage stuff in the late eighties. There was no decent Loach in the whole decade, and just a couple of Channel4 Frears ones - two of his (absolutely wonderful) films were period pieces as well.


 
Though I'd hardly call Prick Up Your Ears "heritage cinema". Another great film, btw.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

Raining Stones is the best Loach film IMO


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 18, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Watch Tropa Elite (Elite Squad). And the sequel.
> 
> You'll do your bollocks, I promise you.


 cheers fella ill give that a watch


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Raining Stones is the best Loach film IMO


 
Riff Raff, Ladybird Ladybird and Raining Stones were a good trio of films....


----------



## Sirena (Jan 18, 2013)

It's not brilliant brilliant but this one (and Dame Edith Evans) has a place in my heart


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 18, 2013)

The best British film ever is The Wind That Shakes the Barley, directed by Directed by Ken Loach.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


One of best posters ever. (Great film too)


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 18, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the devil rides out


 
Avoid the less successful sequel, _The Devil Has a Night In._


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> The best British film ever is The Wind That Shakes the Barley, directed by Directed by Ken Loach.


 
I think that's one of his worst films. Subtle as a sledge hammer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't like that either. Thought Land & Freedom was poor too


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> I think that's one of his worst films. Subtle as a sledge hammer.


 
Was subtlety ever a Ken Loach thing?


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Was subtlety ever a Ken Loach thing?


 
True and I'm not much of a fan. He really outdid himself with that one though.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Was subtlety ever a Ken Loach thing?


Ladybird Ladybird.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Was subtlety ever a Ken Loach thing?


Riff Raff through till Land & Freedom are at least _subtly nuanced_


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> Riff Raff through till Land & Freedom are at least _subtly nuanced_


As is raining stones, it's treatment of tradition (the church) and what needs to get done today especially.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

I love the scene where the priest implicitly condones the murder of a debt collector


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> One of best posters ever. (Great film too)


 
Yeah, excellent artwork...that graphic would make a good t-shirt!


----------



## Sirena (Jan 18, 2013)

'Victim' with Dirk Bogarde was a very brave film, especially for Dirk Bogarde.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> As is raining stones, it's treatment of tradition (the church) and what needs to get done today especially.


yup, that's one of the ones between RR & L&F


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Ladybird Ladybird.


 
I'll have to look out for that. My favourite KL film is Fatherland, which no one (including him) rates much. But I enjoyed it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I'll have to look out for that. My favourite KL film is Fatherland, which no one (including him) rates much. But I enjoyed it.


I'm watching that this week. (i'm watching that this week - really).


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I'm watching that this week. (i'm watching that this week - really).


 
But will you be singing the blues in red, for someone who can't hear you?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> But will you be singing the blues in red, for someone who can't hear you?


99 times.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> 99 times.


 
why don't you go back to Kreuzberg, where your type are tolerated?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> why don't you go back to Kreuzberg, where your type are tolerated?


I'm an anti-german, i was there attacking the Gastarbeiters for wanting citizenship. They crushed k anyway. 

Loach had huge gap in the 80s - what was he up to? Anyone?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I'm an anti-german, i was there attacking the Gastarbeiters for wanting citizenship. They crushed k anyway.
> 
> Loach had huge gap in the 80s - what was he up to? Anyone?


 
Probably giving classes in subversion at the Patrice Lumumba Friendship University in Moscow.

Did the Anti-Deutsch really attack the gastarbeiters for wanting citizenship? That's some fucked-up fucking shit right there.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I'm an anti-german, i was there attacking the Gastarbeiters for wanting citizenship. They crushed k anyway.
> 
> Loach had huge gap in the 80s - what was he up to? Anyone?


 
Didn't he make a film about the miners strike that never got released?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 18, 2013)

I think Ladybird Ladybird is a great film too.  Miserable, but some astonishing performances.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Probably giving classes in subversion at the Patrice Lumumba Friendship University in Moscow.
> 
> Did the Anti-Deutsch really attack the gastarbeiters for wanting citizenship? That's some fucked-up fucking shit right there.


They didn't idris, was just doing that logical extension of their idiocy (on the wrong thread of course).


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I think Ladybird Ladybird is a great film too. Miserable, but some astonishing performances.


Chrissy rocks performance is in my top ten of all time.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Didn't he make a film about the miners strike that never got released?


Possibly, i know he was PNG for state funding/broadcast in that period.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 18, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Chrissy rocks performance is in my top ten of all time.


 
That scene in the hospital when they take her newborn away is physically painful to watch, it's amazing acting.


----------



## Firky (Jan 18, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Well yeah - but that had pretty much vanished by the 80s. Trainspotting felt like arriving in the present day.



Eerr no it didn't


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> That scene in the hospital when they take her newborn away is physically painful to watch, it's amazing acting.


Ah, I'm remembering that film now. Yes, heartwrenching and brilliant.


----------



## Firky (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> rascist!



I went and checked my earlier post and I did type that. Oh bloody hell. Can I blame auto complete? 


Cathy come home, brilliant.


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 18, 2013)

One that hasn't been mentioned yet, Gregory's Girl!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> I Know Where I'm Going or Don't Look Now


 
Fuck yeah - I Know Where I'm Going FTW. I didn't think anybody else had even heard of that film, never mind liked it - Top choice,  chief.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2013)

starfish said:


> I saw Get Carter for the first time recently, that was pretty good. Red Road is also a good recent film as is N.E.D.S.


 
Yeah to Red Road & NEDS, but Get Carter's wank - Michael Cane's a trumpet and as if some flash cockney wanker could go up North and throw his weight about. QS put the Krays back on the train at Piccadilly and I doubt it'd be much different in Newcastle.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Has no-one mentioned 'Brief Encounter' yet?
> 
> And, of those gritty Northern films of the 50s/early 60s, 'A Taste of Honey' and 'Room At The Top' are two of the best.
> 
> And another vote for 'A Man For All Seasons'....


 
This Sporting Life as well.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> Rita, Sue & Bob Too


 
Christ yes, _The  _quintessentially 80's film - It seems like most films set in the 80's try too hard to get the fashions right (yes, I'm looking at you Shane Meadows, you fat, slackarsed revisionist, trying to pretend This Is England was somehow an approximation of your youth when we all know you spent the entire decade alone in your bedroom wanking yourself down to a bloodied stump), but Rita Sue had it right - No one looked good, everyone just wore whatever clothes were to hand, you might've had one thing in your wardrobe that was cool, but that'd be it - One thing & that had to be teamed with the rest of your embarrassing hand me downs, proper last up worst dressed. And a really good film as well - Although Andrea Dunbar disowned it coz of the happy(ish) ending.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Fuck yeah - I Know Where I'm Going FTW. I didn't think anybody else had even heard of that film, never mind liked it - Top choice, chief.


it just never got shown for years, and (because?) there was no decent print of it. So it suffered even more than the other P&P films did until Scorcese started getting his hands on them. It is - amongst filmies - fairly well recognised now, I think. 183rd on the Sight & Sound poll (which is too low, but still pretty good going), and 13th (equal with Listen to Britain and Brief Encounter) on the British list - that's behind _five_ other P&P films.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 18, 2013)

killer b said:


> Oh, good call on Performance d'wards. Fantastic film.


Oh yessssss!

Completely forgotten it for the moment!

Love it


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yeah to Red Road & NEDS, but Get Carter's wank - Michael Cane's a trumpet and as if some flash cockney wanker could go up North and throw his weight about. QS put the Krays back on the train at Piccadilly and I doubt it'd be much different in Newcastle.


At least he chucks Alf Roberts off a brutalist car park!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Christ yes, _The  _quintessentially 80's film - It seems like most films set in the 80's try too hard to get the fashions right (yes, I'm looking at you Shane Meadows, you fat, slackarsed revisionist, trying to pretend This Is England was somehow an approximation of your youth when we all know you spent the entire decade alone in your bedroom wanking yourself down to a bloodied stump), but Rita Sue had it right - No one looked good, everyone just wore whatever clothes were to hand, you might've had one thing in your wardrobe that was cool, but that'd be it - One thing & that had to be teamed with the rest of your embarrassing hand me downs, proper last up worst dressed. And a really good film as well - Although Andrea Dunbar disowned it coz of the happy(ish) ending.


It's a great film. I love the pissed dad in it. 
Have you seen The Arbor? Heartbreaking


----------



## pennimania (Jan 18, 2013)

Love when the dad tells a dog to fuck off


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> At least he chucks Alf Roberts off a brutalist car park!


 
True, but that car park's gone now hasn't it - Along with most of Owen Luder's buildings. Even the iconic Dunston Rocket has been demolished (for shame) - That was a better looking block than either Trellick or Balfron Tower and should've been preserved.

Alf Roberts fat, round & bouncing off the ground has to be a good thing though.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> At least he chucks Alf Roberts off a brutalist car park!


 
I think that's one of the little problems with 'Get Carter'.  No-one can take Alf Roberts seriously as a businessman-villain...


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

The lib-dems did.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a great film. I love the pissed dad in it.
> Have you seen The Arbor? Heartbreaking


 
The Arbor's mint - It was heartbreaking in a way, but I thought it was quite hopeful - It was tragic that Andrea Dunbar died so young, but I thought it was somehow perversely enjoyable that she rejected the trappings of success among theatrefolk and instead chose to spend her days getting hammered in the estate pub even though half the people on Buttershaw resented her for giving the estate a bad name as they saw it. But when you watch The Arbor, the last we see of Lorraine is that she's off drugs, clean and sober, and the bubbly and irrepresible Lisa seemed to take the whole thing in her stride, so yeah it was heartbreaking, but more than that what it really was was heartwarming.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

There's a showing of The Red Shoes coming up, put on by some film club, but only for the most bizarre reason:




> And, as you might notice in the listings below, it's unusual that we're screening the Powell/Pressburger classic _The Red Shoes_ -- at midnight on Thursday. Can you believe that it was actually a Video Nasties contest winner's pick?


 
I wonder if they mistook it for the Korean film of the same name


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> it just never got shown for years, and (because?) there was no decent print of it. So it suffered even more than the other P&P films did until Scorcese started getting his hands on them. It is - amongst filmies - fairly well recognised now, I think. 183rd on the Sight & Sound poll (which is too low, but still pretty good going), and 13th (equal with Listen to Britain and Brief Encounter) on the British list - that's behind _five_ other P&P films.


Found the DVD of this at my dads, so ive pinched it to watch tonight.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm a big fan of this.....







Edit: maybe US made....????


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 18, 2013)

Clockwork Orange


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Christ yes, _The _quintessentially 80's film - It seems like most films set in the 80's try too hard to get the fashions right, but Rita Sue had it right - No one looked good, everyone just wore whatever clothes were to hand, you might've had one thing in your wardrobe that was cool, but that'd be it -


 
But Rita Sue and Bob too was only set in the 80s because it was made in the 80s. It was just contemporary at the time. It would have been a bit tricky to get the fashions and set dressing wrong.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> The Arbor's mint - .


Arrhh, I have been meaning to watch this for months and keep forgetting,.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 18, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yeah to Red Road & NEDS, but Get Carter's wank - Michael Cane's a trumpet and as if some flash cockney wanker could go up North and throw his weight about. QS put the Krays back on the train at Piccadilly and I doubt it'd be much different in Newcastle.


Lol true that quality street stilll a good movie tho


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Yeah to Red Road & NEDS, but Get Carter's wank - Michael Cane's a trumpet and as if some flash cockney wanker could go up North and throw his weight about. QS put the Krays back on the train at Piccadilly and I doubt it'd be much different in Newcastle.


He's not a cockney.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 18, 2013)

Everyone's a cockney if they are from London...didn't you know that?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2013)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> Everyone's a cockney if they are from London...didn't you know that?


Agreed, wurzel cunts, But, he's not even supposed to be from london.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 18, 2013)

No, I think the wurzel cunts were West Country.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Christ yes, _The _quintessentially 80's film - It seems like most films set in the 80's try too hard to get the fashions right (yes, I'm looking at you Shane Meadows, you fat, slackarsed revisionist, trying to pretend This Is England was somehow an approximation of your youth when we all know you spent the entire decade alone in your bedroom wanking yourself down to a bloodied stump), but Rita Sue had it right - No one looked good, everyone just wore whatever clothes were to hand, you might've had one thing in your wardrobe that was cool, but that'd be it - One thing & that had to be teamed with the rest of your embarrassing hand me downs, proper last up worst dressed. And a really good film as well - Although Andrea Dunbar disowned it coz of the happy(ish) ending.


Not sure the skills remain to do those 80s perms any more.

My favourite Shane Meadows film is Once Upon a Time in the Midlands, I think because he's not trying too hard. Think you've got to forgive him for less good stuff, though, because he's always trying to get it right. By the end of his career he may have a clutch of good stuff done. Even at his worst, he's worth 1000 Guy Ritchies.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the film where Michael Caine takes on the pedestrian-underpass-dwelling hoodlums.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Another good one - I can't recall too many details - Scotland has been roped-off for some reason, and the heroes have to go in there and do something or other.

I guess it's a postapocalyptic, dystopian kind of thing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I like the film where Michael Caine takes on the pedestrian-underpass-dwelling hoodlums.


Jaws 4?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Jaws 4?


 
Has the British film industry sunk to the level of making Jaws movies now?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

On the Black Hill.

It's a little gem - captures the repressed emotions of the time and place perfectly. Beautiful film.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Has the British film industry sunk to the level of making Jaws movies now?


Nah, just one of the many turkeys Caine's done for the cash. Not sure which film you're talking about.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Harry Brown


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

not the best but "the boys" is a good film.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Another good one - I can't recall too many details - Scotland has been roped-off for some reason, and the heroes have to go in there and do something or other.
> 
> I guess it's a postapocalyptic, dystopian kind of thing.


 
No Blade Of Grass?


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 18, 2013)

The Hill. Sean Connery and Ian Bannen are nothing short of brilliant. Even Roy Kinnear puts in a proper shift.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> The Hill. Sean Connery and Ian Bannen are nothing short of brilliant. Even Roy Kinnear puts in a proper shift.


Good choice.

Another excellent Connery film is The Offence. He does nasty really very well indeed.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

up the junction.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 18, 2013)

That's a coincidence because Ian Bannen is in both of them.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

For such a brilliant actor, it's a shame Richard Burton made so few good films. Equus is very good, I think.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> That's a coincidence because Ian Bannen is in both of them.


Yep, so he is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

discokermit said:


> up the junction.


Tell me more. B has that on DVD and we have never got round to watching it. Hasn't it got wifebeating crooner Dennis Waterman in it?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

DJ Squelch said:


> No Blade Of Grass?


 
The movie was called Doomsday. According to it, in future, Scottish people will look like this:







Or maybe they already look like that. 

I've never been.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 18, 2013)

discokermit said:


> not the best but "the boys" is a good film.


 
Is this the 1962 one?  If so (and apart from a couple of corny/clumsy moments) I agree.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

Coincidentally I watched Sweeney! (The Sweeney TV movie) and it has Ian Bannen and Dennis Waterman in it.
I would not nominate it as one of the best British films though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Coincidentally I watched Sweeney! (The Sweeney TV movie) and it has Ian Bannen in it.
> I would not nominate it as one of the best British films though.


Excellent, the exclamation mark is in the title. Not enough just to call it boring old Sweeney


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Tell me more. B has that on DVD and we have never got round to watching it. Hasn't it got wifebeating crooner Dennis Waterman in it?


it's brilliant. does indeed have waterman in it. sixties film about class, set in battersea.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 18, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not sure the skills remain to do those 80s perms any more.
> 
> My favourite Shane Meadows film is Once Upon a Time in the Midlands, .


 
I find that really surprising, I quite like Meadow movies but that one is instantly boring and remains so throughout. 
I think This is England was pretty overated but still jolly good. 
I think my favorite is A room for romeo brass. I think this is because of the interesting turnabout of the characters. Everyone that you first saw in a snapshot of the world they inhabited as a 'goodie' was the baddie for the finale and vice versa.
For immediate enjoyment  dead mans shoes was fun but not great for rewatchings.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Is this the 1962 one? If so (and apart from a couple of corny/clumsy moments) I agree.


yes. robert morley is great in it. like rashomon but with added roy kinnear.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 18, 2013)

Seance On A Wet Afternoon is one of my favourite British films and it doesn't seem to get mentioned that often. Excellent performances from Kim Stanley & Richard Attenborough.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

discokermit said:


> yes. robert morley is great in it. like rashomon but with added roy kinnear.


I'm intrigued. Will have to check that out, I think.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Harry Brown


 
It was terrible.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

V for Vendetta should be a british movie.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I find that really surprising, I quite like Meadow movies but that one is instantly boring and remains so throughout.
> I think This is England was pretty overated but still jolly good.
> I think my favorite is A room for romeo brass. I think this is because of the interesting turnabout of the characters. Everyone that you first saw in a snapshot of the world they inhabited as a 'goodie' was the baddie for the finale and vice versa.
> For immediate enjoyment dead mans shoes was fun but not great for rewatchings.


I'd forgotten that one. Yes, I liked that film too, but would have to watch it again, I think.

And yes, sometimes rewatching films can change your opinion of them - both up and down. It was watching dead man's shoes the second time that it struck me how shallow it all seemed.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm glad no-one seems to have gone for the hyped films, like

The Full Monty
Four Weddings
A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## butcher (Jan 18, 2013)

Robin and Marion is always touching, although the trailer is shocking:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

The mention of the wonderful Robert Morley has reminded me of Theatre Of Blood. That is a fantastic British film


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm intrigued. Will have to check that out, I think.


four young lads on the town, are they vicious murdering teds? or just boisterous, misunderstood youth.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 18, 2013)

The Medusa Touch.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The mention of the wonderful Robert Morley has reminded me of Theatre Of Blood. That is a fantastic British film


dudley sutton is also in it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The mention of the wonderful Robert Morley has reminded me of Theatre Of Blood. That is a fantastic British film


Hugely enjoyable. And what a cast.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The mention of the wonderful Robert Morley has reminded me of Theatre Of Blood. That is a fantastic British film


 
Here he is with Bob Hope in 'Road To Hong Kong':


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Not too many comedies mentioned so far. I'll go for The Rebel - Hancock becomes an artist. And the added bonus of the marvellous George Sanders. And also a Clouseau film - again the one with Sanders in it and the scene where he tries to play snooker with a curved cue, A shot in the dark.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Robert Morley again, in one of those pre-Trainspotting period pieces...


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

anyway, kinda british, my favourite is probably "night and the city". and as morley is getting such attention, i can post a pic of one of the stars, another "big" actor, thhe superb francis l sullivan,


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 18, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not too many comedies mentioned so far. I'll go for The Rebel - Hancock becomes an artist. And the added bonus of the marvellous George Sanders. And also a Clouseau film - again the one with Sanders in it and the scene where he tries to play snooker with a curved cue, A shot in the dark.


 
Four Lions.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 18, 2013)

I feel An American Werewolf in London should get a mention too.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't decide. It's either Kes, The Red Shoes or Carry On Up the Khyber.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I feel An American Werewolf in London should get a mention too.


And why not? That was the first film my brother and I watched when we got a video player. We didn't have anything else to watch, so we watched it again straight after, just because we could.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thinking of these old movies brings a question to mind: whatever happened to the London fog? The fog was an important part of some of these movies.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Thinking of these old movies brings a question to mind: whatever happened to the London fog? The fog was an important part of some of these movies.


Did you not see the helicopter crash this week?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Thinking of these old movies brings a question to mind: whatever happened to the London fog? The fog was an important part of some of these movies.


 
Smog, you mean?

People stopped burning coal for heating.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Thinking of these old movies brings a question to mind: whatever happened to the London fog? The fog was an important part of some of these movies.


Clean air act.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 18, 2013)

The Wicker Man is on ITV 4 now.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

night and the city,


----------



## Belushi (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Thinking of these old movies brings a question to mind: whatever happened to the London fog? The fog was an important part of some of these movies.


 
Clean Air Act.  The smog was a killer, my Mum was an asthmatic child and would have to stay in the house for weeks at a time, thousands of people would die each year.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Carry On Up the Khyber.


good call.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm a big fan of this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very much a US film. The 39 Steps and The Lady Vanishes are the most admired of Hitchcocks early British films, but I like Sabotage the best.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2013)

DJ Squelch said:


> Did you not see the helicopter crash this week?


 
Not really. I was aware that one happened from reading the boards. A helicopter crash in London isn't pressing news here.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Not really. I was aware that one happened from reading the boards. A helicopter crash in London isn't pressing news here.


Fair enough. Helicopter crashes over the other side of the world. Two feared dead. Not huge.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

My dad is always amazed that I (living in London) haven't heard about a mugging in Munich (one of the safest cities in the world and where I'm from) that he has read about in the paper.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not too many comedies mentioned so far. I'll go for The Rebel - Hancock becomes an artist. And the added bonus of the marvellous George Sanders. And also a Clouseau film - again the one with Sanders in it and the scene where he tries to play snooker with a curved cue, A shot in the dark.


That reminds me. The Horse's Mouth is great. Alex Guinness as a twatty artist. Very funny.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

anyone mentioned "brighton rock" yet?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Who do people think are the outstanding British directors at the moment? Danny Boyle is hit and miss, imo, although he's had some great 'hits'. Shane Meadows is always interesting even when I don't like his films. Mike Leigh seems less and less consequential to me with every film - genuine . Who else is there? I'm struggling a bit to think of exciting new British directors.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 18, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who do people think are the outstanding British directors at the moment? Danny Boyle is hit and miss, imo, although he's had some great 'hits'. Shane Meadows is always interesting even when I don't like his films. Mike Leigh seems less and less consequential to me with every film - genuine . Who else is there? I'm struggling a bit to think of exciting new British directors.


Lynne Ramsey, Steve McQueen...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Lynne Ramsey, Steve McQueen...


Any recommendations? I'm a bit out of touch with recent cinema.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 18, 2013)

ramsey is boring. morvern caller is the dullest film i ever saw.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 18, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Lynne Ramsey


 
Loved Ratcatcher and Morvarn Callar


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah Ratcatcher. Yes, I loved that too.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 18, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Any recommendations? I'm a bit out of touch with recent cinema.


Ratcatcher (Ramsey) or Morvern Caller, both of which I really love.  Hunger (McQueen).


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> Ratcatcher (Ramsey) or Morvern Caller, both of which I really love. Hunger (McQueen).


Ta. Yes, I've seen Ratcatcher and really liked it. Not seen the other two. Will try to watch them.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who do people think are the outstanding British directors at the moment? Danny Boyle is hit and miss, imo, although he's had some great 'hits'. Shane Meadows is always interesting even when I don't like his films. Mike Leigh seems less and less consequential to me with every film - genuine . Who else is there? I'm struggling a bit to think of exciting new British directors.


 
I like Terence Davis, Andrea Arnold, Ben Wheatley, Jonathan Glazer and I'm looking forward to the next film by Richard Ayoade. Steve McQueen's Hunger was great, but I hated Shame. Joe Wright does interesting stuff with the "heritage film". David Yates did some impressive work with the later Harry Potter films where he developed a distinctive visual style. Gareth Edwards made the micro-budget film Monsters, which was very inventive but has been snapped up by Hollywood to direct a new Godzilla film.

I'm not big fan of Lynne Ramsey and someone please just shoot Stephen Daldry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

Andrea Arnold and Ben Wheating are ones to watch.
I would also like to see more from Nick Whitfield, who directed the excellent Skeletons, which should also go on the list of great British films.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

Reno said:


> I'm looking forward to the next film by Richard Ayoade.


Ah, IT Crowd fella. I was wondering about his film. Will watch that too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2013)

I liked Submarine loads.
There are lots of films about teen angst but this film captured the callow solipsism of youth perfectly


----------



## pennimania (Jan 18, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Good choice.
> 
> Another excellent Connery film is The Offence. He does nasty really very well indeed.


You keep reminding me of wonderful films.

I must see On the Black Hill again very soon. Agree The Offence is really, really nasty


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 18, 2013)

my most anticipated British movie this year (hopefully):


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2013)

The Man In The White Suit is very good.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 18, 2013)

This thread is giving me a great movie viewing list.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2013)

pennimania said:


> I must see On the Black Hill again very soon. Agree The Offence is really, really nasty


Connery was a great actor. What happened?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 19, 2013)

Is Nick Love possibly the worst film director ever? Noel Clarke is pretty dire too.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 19, 2013)

Dead Man's Shoes is one of my faves.  I truly think Paddy C's performance in that is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2013)

Dunno if it's the BEST British film - but my favourite, I think, is Mike Leigh's Meantime.

(I have very mixed feelings about Trainspotting; on the one hand when I first watched it it made me want to go out and get wrecked and LIVE, y'know, buzz and shag and go apeshit and just DO. But from a distance of years it all seems so very overly-glamourous. Look at the good-looking junkies being cool. Look how even the cold turkey is cool and stylized.)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh yeah, Shane Meadows. So much aceness. I love listening to him doing commentary on his films as much as watching the films "normally".


----------



## D'wards (Jan 19, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Oh yeah, Shane Meadows. So much aceness. I love listening to him doing commentary on his films as much as watching the films "normally".


 The commentary on Room for Romeo Brass is brilliant, i could listed to Paddy and Shane talk for hours


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2013)

D'wards said:


> The commentary on Room for Romeo Brass is brilliant, i could listed to Paddy and Shane talk for hours


 
Next purchase for me, film-wise, that.

ETA Just found it on Ewe Toob, whole movie I think 

ETA2 It's tiny Milky! And Shane Meadows in the chippy, and I recognised him cos of his voice!


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 19, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Dead Man's Shoes is one of my faves.  I truly think Paddy C's performance in that is about as good as it gets.



I was at a talk by Mark Herbert (producer of DMS) a while ago and he mentioned that up until the scene where the characters Richard and Sonny first meet (when sonny is driving past in the 2CV) neither of them had actually met each other IRL up until that point, and both had been getting wound up by the rest of the crew about how mad each of the other was. I think Sonny already had a reputation as a hard man due to being a boxer IRL. 
The dialogue between them in that scene was also improvised.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> I was at a talk by Mark Herbert (producer of DMS) a while ago and he mentioned that up until the scene where the characters Richard and Sonny first meet (when sonny is driving past in the 2CV) neither of them had actually met each other IRL up until that point, and both had been getting wound up by the rest of the crew about how mad each of the other was. I think Sonny already had a reputation as a hard man due to being a boxer IRL.
> The dialogue between them in that scene was also improvised.


 
It's brilliant, too. Cos it's not aggressive, not really. Even the "I was that close to slicin' it" line is fairly matter-of-fact.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 19, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Mike Leigh's Meantime.


i remember seeing this when i was about twelve and thinking the phil daniels character was unbelievably cool.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i remember seeing this when i was about twelve and thinking the phil daniels character was unbelievably cool.


 
Aye. He is, though. It's like...well. You see so few films about "us". It's why I feel really strongly about the This is England film & spin off series. es. es. It's about me; my people, my mates. Wasn't a skinhead gang but a gang nevertheless. So much else on telly or at the pictures is about other people's lives.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 19, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> I was at a talk by Mark Herbert (producer of DMS) a while ago and he mentioned that up until the scene where the characters Richard and Sonny first meet (when sonny is driving past in the 2CV) neither of them had actually met each other IRL up until that point, and both had been getting wound up by the rest of the crew about how mad each of the other was. I think Sonny already had a reputation as a hard man due to being a boxer IRL.
> The dialogue between them in that scene was also improvised.


 
It's not just the hard man part of the performance that's ace.  I love the emotion in the final scene and also the 'Bon Jovi' discussion with his brother.  It's actually a very simple film story-wise, but endlessly rewatchable to me because of some of the performances.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2013)

Watership Down


----------



## Sirena (Jan 19, 2013)

'The Wrong Arm of the Law' is on telly at the moment. I know it's not a classic but it has Graham Stark in it and he always tickles me....

I haven't checked but I would be willing to bet Sam Kydd is in it too.


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2013)

This thread has been excellent for my Lovefilm list, ta. Particularly like the look of 'Skeletons'.


----------



## Reno (Jan 19, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> The Medusa Touch.




Not exactly a great film but an underrated and strangely compelling one: a one-off genre hybrid of police procedural, supernatural horror and disaster film, three of my favourite things. Starry cast too, with Burton hamming it up like nobody's business and Lino Ventura doing his best Inspector Clouseau impression.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 19, 2013)

*Horror:* I'm going with Hellraiser. I like the endless sequels too, but the first had an original (if budget) look, and it has Garak from DS9 in it! It would have been a great loss to the genre if Doug Bradley had taken up plumbing or something instead of acting.
*Romantic Slush:* Beautiful Thing. Summed up by someone somewhere sometime as "Teenage scallies bumming in a towerblock". Yep.
*Musical:* It was to have been Shock Treatment, as it's my most favouritest film in the whole world, but I've just checked, and it's classed as American. Fuck. Have to go with the Rocky Horror Picture Show, then.
*Bond:* Much as I love View to a Kill, I know nominating it would be like Homer going for 'Football in the groin,' so I'll opt instead for Goldeneye. Brosnan is my Bond, plus it has Tina Turner warbling through it, computer nerds and an armoured train.
*Comedy:* Don't laugh, but Dad's Army. All film versions of sitcoms get panned, but I think this one is really good. The plot flows well without repeating the tv show, it's very funny and it makes no drastic changes.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 19, 2013)

Talking of Richard Burton the 1971 gangster film Villain is worth a watch, with Burton playing a Kray twin inspired gangland leader planning a robbery.
Robbery (1967), based on the Great Train Robbery is a gem of a Brit gangster flick too.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 19, 2013)

Bugsy Malone
Wild Geese


----------



## Sirena (Jan 19, 2013)

DJ Squelch said:


> Talking of Richard Burton


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Watership Down


 
Christ yes.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 19, 2013)

Yep anothef vote for watership down. A fully worked out rabbit creation myth. Marvellous.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2013)

the same animators also brought us another adapt of a Richard Adams book: Plague Dogs. If you thought WD was a bit harrowing...

the book has a happy ending. The animation, not so much.

Its about two dogs who have been sold to a place that does scientific research on animals. The labrador is used in drowning experiments while the terrier has part of its bran sliced off to see what will happen. Its gim.

theres a top notch musing on the nature of freedom in the book. 'The tyrant wasn't a bad old bugger, even in his rages he never killed so many as died in yesterdays battle for freedom' etc


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 19, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned Boston Kickout yet?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2013)

D'wards said:


> The commentary on Room for Romeo Brass is brilliant, i could listed to Paddy and Shane talk for hours


 
I might try that later, I have never listened to the commentery on any of his films and Romeo Brass could do with a rewatching.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 19, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i remember seeing this when i was about twelve and thinking the phil daniels character was unbelievably cool.


 
I can't remember who played who in that film, but I remember watching it as a kid and thinking the skinhead guy with his daft hat, tight round the arse jeans and slightly too small MA1 looked like a proper mincer. I liked the bit where he was in the lift and that black man called him a peelhead and he shat himself though.

Still a good film though, that time in the early 80's was a period of transition where estates weren't what they used to be but weren't yet what they've since become - I thought Meantime did capture that quite well.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I might try that later, I have never listened to the commentery on any of his films and Romeo Brass could do with a rewatching.


 
Well, I dunno if that has a commentary on the DVD cos I don't have it (yet) but This is England film and series is fab to listen to. I never bothered listening to commentary on films until very recently and not I always do, it can sometimes be surprising. Last week watched Escape from New York - commentary by John Carpenter and Kurt Russell from 2000, and it's interesting and funny as fuck.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I can't remember who played who in that film, but I remember watching it as a kid and thinking the skinhead guy with his daft hat, tight round the arse jeans and slightly too small MA1 looked like a proper mincer. I liked the bit where he was in the lift and that black man called him a peelhead and he shat himself though.


 
When he grew up to be Dracula he was fuckin' NAILS though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2013)

The cast in Meantime is pretty fucking ace, they all went on to fame and fortune to varying degrees except the dad I think. Alfred Molina, Tim Roth, Gary Oldman, Phil Daniles (who was already well-known I think), Pam Ferris. Even the dude that comes round to investigate the ant infestation turned up later in Naked and of course as one of the two dodgy coppers in Early Doors.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 19, 2013)

I really loved Alan Clarke's stuff when I was a teen.  Rita, Sue and Bob Too has been mentioned but also Scum, The Firm, Elephant and Made in Britain.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2013)

S☼I said:


> The cast in Meantime is pretty fucking ace, they all went on to fame and fortune to varying degrees except the dad I think. Alfred Molina, *Tim Roth*, Gary Oldman, Phil Daniles (who was already well-known I think), Pam Ferris. Even the dude that comes round to investigate the ant infestation turned up later in Naked and of course as one of the two dodgy coppers in Early Doors.


 
all the way to the dizzying heights of being a baddie in Rob Roy and the main baddie in 'Abe Lincoln: Vampire  Hunter'


----------



## Reno (Jan 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> all the way to the dizzying heights of being a baddie in Rob Roy and the* main baddie in 'Abe Lincoln: Vampire Hunter'*


 
That was Rufus Sewell.

Roth plays a gangster in the soon to be released The Liability, which is rather good.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 19, 2013)

Nine Bob Note said:


> <snip>
> 
> 
> *Comedy:* Don't laugh, but Dad's Army. All film versions of sitcoms get panned, but I think this one is really good. The plot flows well without repeating the tv show, it's very funny and it makes no drastic changes.


My grandad was in the home guard during WW2 and him and his mates were posted on Avro's roof with _wooden fucking tommy guns_.
Mind you, they all did rebel when the sargeant or whatever tried to get them all to swim across the canal as part of some bullshit excersize type thing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2013)

ah yes. similarly pointy features


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Sirena (Jan 19, 2013)

Belushi said:


> I really loved Alan Clarke's stuff when I was a teen. Rita, Sue and Bob Too has been mentioned but also Scum, The Firm, Elephant and Made in Britain.


 
When I was younger, I watched the Alan Clarke-directed 'Road' by Jim Cartwright on BBC.  It was repeated once on the beeb and then forgotten.  An absolutely stunning and grim collection of scenes, some of which have been rescued from oblivion and are on youtube


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 19, 2013)

Sirena said:


> When I was younger, I watched the Alan Clarke-directed 'Road' by Jim Cartwright on BBC. It was repeated once on the beeb and then forgotten. An absolutely stunning and grim collection of scenes, some of which have been rescued from oblivion and are on youtube




I thought Road was a bit shit. That "Somehow we might escape" scene was skin crawlingly embarrassing in it's cluelessness IMO.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 19, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I thought Road was a bit shit. That "Somehow we might escape" scene was skin crawlingly embarrassing in it's cluelessness IMO.


 
I disagree (with due respect). There was one scene of just one woman walking down a road, talking about her man, and it was a long, long shot, without break and its intensity and desolation has stayed with me for probably 30 or more years.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 19, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I disagree (with due respect). There was one scene of just one woman walking down a road, talking about her man, and it was a long, long shot, without break and its intensity and desolation has stayed with me for probably 30 or more years.


 
Fair enough -I've got to admit I've only seen the film once and I was only young then, maybe I should give it another look.

If you like that sort of thing though, you might like a book called Under A Thin Moon, by Livi Michael - It is quite harrowing, if you like being harrowed, the bits about Wanda and her daughter did bring a bit of a tear to my eye - But again, I don't remember the 80's and early 90's being like that, to me those days were a laugh. Still though, it's an ok book - If you can forgive me for being the sort of insufferable twat who tries to push his taste in books on others.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 19, 2013)

An excellent Ealing Comedy.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 19, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I might try that later, I have never listened to the commentery on any of his films and Romeo Brass could do with a rewatching.


 There's a really funny anecdote about stealing a box of promotional spicy Nik-Naks on a day trip to Alton Towers when they were kids. You don't get that with a Martin Scorcese commentary.

Its nice to hear white working class english lads in their late 30's (cos thats what i am) talking about their influences and experiences making decent films. A lot of relatable and funny views and tales.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Well, I dunno if that has a commentary on the DVD cos I don't have it (yet) but This is England film and series is fab to listen to. I never bothered listening to commentary on films until very recently and not I always do, it can sometimes be surprising. Last week watched Escape from New York - commentary by John Carpenter and Kurt Russell from 2000, and it's interesting and funny as fuck.


 
Ah, I have all those John Carpenter DVDs, maybe I should try them for the commentary too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I liked Submarine loads.
> There are lots of films about teen angst but this film captured the callow solipsism of youth perfectly


 
Submarine is appalling. It's 'hey lets make a coming of age indie flick' by the book. Boring art montage here, difficult girl there, parental marriage breakdown, bizarre adult seduces mum. Adrian Mole could kick it's arse, it's even got the same plot.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've never watched a film with commentary.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2013)

D'wards said:


> There's a really funny anecdote about stealing a box of promotional spicy Nik-Naks on a day trip to Alton Towers when they were kids. You don't get that with a Martin Scorcese commentary.
> 
> Its nice to hear white working class english lads in their late 30's (cos thats what i am) talking about their influences and experiences making decent films. A lot of relatable and funny views and tales.


 
Have you seen Monsters? That's an english flick I suppose. It was made by a an old friend of mine who is mid 30s from a working class background. The commentary on that could be potentially pretty good given the nature of how the film was put together, plus Gareth is a genuinely funny guy, deadpan style.

I can't believe I still haven't seen it. For some reason I find it a bit difficult to watch films and TV shows made by or staring people I know. I have no idea why.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 19, 2013)

firky said:


> say lol one more time, lol.


 my god your the best cyber bully ever do you want my dinner money ? i wont say lol again because i dont want my head flushed down the carsey


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 19, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> my god your the best cyber bully ever do you want my dinner money ? i wont say lol again because i dont want my head flushed down the carsey



A shadow of his former trolling self, unfortunately. Sit back and enjoy firky lite.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> A shadow of his former trolling self, unfortunately. Sit back and enjoy firky lite.


 
firky lit would be more fun. Like Guy Fawkes, without the treason.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Submarine is appalling.


 
Agreed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Agreed.


 
It's not that it is 100% terrible in itself, but it is irritating in that it is so unimaginative, and just coasts by on the 'indie feel' card. I seriously think anyone could have directed that movie. As I said before it's just like painting by numbers, but doesn't have any of the soul of the myriad of films it borrows from. They didn't even write it, just adapted it from probably the most boring book in the world . I am disappointed that it was so well received because that's what the lazy filmakers aim appears to have been, and it worked, paving the way for more well trodden safe indie flicks instead of something new and inventive.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 19, 2013)

anybody like severance ? watchable


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> anybody like severance ? watchable


 
I can't remember much about it, which is never a good sign. I can't even remember if I stayed to the end.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 19, 2013)

Abigail's Party


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's not that it is 100% terrible in itself, but it is irritating in that it is so unimaginative, and just coasts by on the 'indie feel' card. I seriously think anyone could have directed that movie. As I said before it's just like painting by numbers, but doesn't have any of the soul of the myriad of films it borrows from. They didn't even write it, just adapted it from probably the most boring book in the world . I am disappointed that it was so well received because that's what the lazy filmakers aim appears to have been, and it worked, paving the way for more well trodden safe indie flicks instead of something new and inventive.


 
Again, I agree. It was cool by numbers pop cinema. The Secret diary of Graham Coxon aged before he met Damon.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> anybody like severance ? watchable


 
Shite


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 19, 2013)

I thought 'GREAT' then remembered I was thinking of Deliverance.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 19, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Shite


 wont watch that tonight then


----------



## Reno (Jan 19, 2013)

I liked Severance. The rocket launcher scene is worth it alone.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 19, 2013)

severance is ok. dyer is good in it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 20, 2013)

fuckin hell

just finished watching The Hill- 1965 Sid Lumet film - maybe not the best Brit movie of all time, but if you havenet seen it, track it down - its a near forgotten classic


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jan 20, 2013)

Human Traffic, I loved when I was about 20 when it first came out - then I saw it a second time and hated how corny it was. Now I have mixed feelings for it, I look back on it with fondness and revulsion. There's some great scenes but it's mostly terrible.

Not as bad as SW9 which made me want to bomb SW9 and all those who frequent it.



jelavicroad said:


> my god your the best cyber bully ever do you want my dinner money ? i wont say lol again because i dont want my head flushed down the carsey


 
Cyber Bully?

You do realise it's no longer 1999 and one does not surf the information superhighway?

"lol".


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 20, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> fuckin hell
> 
> just finished watching The Hill- 1965 Sid Lumet film - maybe not the best Brit movie of all time, but if you havenet seen it, track it down - its a near forgotten classic


 


Ponyutd said:


> The Hill. Sean Connery and Ian Bannen are nothing short of brilliant. Even Roy Kinnear puts in a proper shift.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 20, 2013)

firky said:


> Human Traffic, I loved when I was about 20 when it first came out - then I saw it a second time and hated how corny it was. Now I have mixed feelings for it, I look back on it with fondness and revulsion. There's some great scenes but it's mostly terrible.
> 
> Not as bad as SW9 which made me want to bomb SW9 and all those who frequent it.
> 
> ...


lol oh no i've been put in my place thankyou for that i'm now crying into my hanky


----------



## Firky (Jan 20, 2013)

lol.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 20, 2013)

firky said:


> lol.


some of the scenes are highly relatable but i agree some are corny still give it an airing now and again tho


----------



## Dandred (Jan 20, 2013)

Got to page seven without seeing a mention of Twin Town.


----------



## Firky (Jan 20, 2013)

jelavicroad said:


> some of the scenes are highly relatable but i agree some are corny still give it an airing now and again tho


 
Spliff politics is inspired. It is exactly how it goes


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe not the best, but the original Get Carter ranks pretty highly for me.

Most of the more recent ones I can think of have already been mentioned (Dead Mans Shoes, Kill List, etc) apart from Eden Lake which I'm still not sure if I liked or not.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 20, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Maybe not the best, but the original Get Carter ranks pretty highly for me.
> 
> Most of the more recent ones I can think of have already been mentioned (Dead Mans Shoes, Kill List, etc) apart from Eden Lake which I'm still not sure if I liked or not.


 
I like gritty British social realism and I settled in to watch 'Eden Lake', not having read any reviews. I got about half way through but the increasing nastiness and brutality of it proved too much for me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 20, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I like gritty British social realism and I settled in to watch 'Eden Lake', not having read any reviews. I got about half way through but the increasing nastiness and brutality of it proved too much for me.


I think that's why I'm not sure about it.  The general idea was great and it started off being quite believable, but I think they went a bit over the top with it.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 20, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> I think that's why I'm not sure about it. The general idea was great and it started off being quite believable, but I think they went a bit over the top with it.


 
From what I saw, it seemed like a good film.... and it had what I usually like in a film - no propaganda, no CGI, no Hollywood acting, no stupid escapist fantasy.....


----------



## Reno (Jan 20, 2013)

I really like Eden Lake and think it's one of the most effective horror films of the last decade. It just good to remember that it is a horror film and not an attempt at social realism.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2013)

The Third Man just started on 4+1


----------



## youngian (Oct 16, 2013)

Great thread with loads of great choices so I'll try not to repeat people-
Recent British films- Peter Morgan/Michael Sheen collaborations; the Deal, the Queen, Frost/Nixon, Damned United. Not greatly cinematic like a lot of British films but acting and writing is first class.

Espionage- Spy that came in from the Cold, Burton was good at playing embittered drunks when he wasn't drinking. Le Carre's spy world never looked grubbier or austere post war London.

Noir- Third Man mentioned of course but Night and the CIty shows a shabby bombed out London with not too much Blitz spirit going around.

Kitchen sink- This Sporting Life, only caught this recently and was stunned. You can see why this influenced Scorcese's Raging Bull with Richard Harris's rugby league anti-hero. Seems the seedy world of professional rugby league makes the Premiership look straight.

Gangster- Has Brighton Rock had a mention?
Stephen Frear's the Hit. Introducing a young Tim Roth co-starring with John Hurt and a spooky Egde of Darkness type score from Clapton. Much more reserved than the usual crime stuff and more interesting for it. Also Michael Apted's the Squeeze with the odd partnering of Stacey Keach and Freddie Starr (quite good as well).

TV sit com spin off- Till Death us do Part, this has a backstory of the young Alf in WW2, a great platform to show him in his full loud mouthed cowardly colours. Also some good digs at the 'we're all it together' chirpy cockney myths as well.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 17, 2013)

Watched 'A Field in England' at the weekend, was bloody awesome if extremely surreal.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 17, 2013)

Went the day well
A matter of life and death
The life and death of Colonel Blimp
The hill
The ladykillers
The 39 steps (1935)
The rebel (1961)
Passport to pimlico

Just some of my favourites


----------



## JimW (Oct 17, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...
> Will Bill - Dexter Fletcher's debut - not seen, but heard lots of good things about it
> 
> ...


Just did a thread search to see if this had been mentioned as I watched it a few months back and it's the first good British film I've seen recently that sprang to mind. Set of good performances and nothing to insult your intelligence plus a couple of good punch-ups.
ETA Actually maybe it's just the one punch-up but it's better than two of your run-of-the-mill efforts


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Went the day well
> A matter of life and death
> The life and death of Colonel Blimp
> The hill
> ...



Good call sir.


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2013)

Artaxerxes said:


> Watched 'A Field in England' at the weekend, was bloody awesome if extremely surreal.


Wheatley's directing the first episodes of the Capaldi Dr Who.  Which could be...bizarre


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2013)

I should imagine he'll reign in the weird a bit. And there will be know vom inducing hammerings to p[aedos heads


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Went the day well
> A matter of life and death
> The life and death of Colonel Blimp
> The hill
> ...



I would only be able to add to this list bp,

The Third Man.
Saturday Night and Sunday Morning.

The Rebel, I think it has some of the best lines ever written.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.filmsite.org/brit100.html I have few arguments with the bfi list.
 Sprocket, I agree the third man and Saturday night, Sunday morning are also fantastic.
 There is something about ww2 films , and the films of the 1950s which seem to reflect a reality of ordinary life which modern films have difficulty matching, for all the sometimes stilted language. Pressburger and Powell, and the Ealing studios output seem to me to celebrate the nobility of the common man.

Oh and I forgot Ice cold in Alex


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> http://www.filmsite.org/brit100.html I have few arguments with the bfi list.
> Sprocket, I agree the third man and Saturday night, Sunday morning are also fantastic.
> There is something about ww2 films , and the films of the 1950s which seem to reflect a reality of ordinary life which modern films have difficulty matching, for all the sometimes stilted language. Pressburger and Powell, and the Ealing studios output seem to me to celebrate the nobility of the common man.
> 
> Oh and I forgot Ice cold in Alex


Beat me to it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 17, 2013)

Also.
A Taste of Honey.
Room at the Top.
The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner.
Look Back in Anger.


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2013)

have Victim and The Servant been mentioned?  Bogarde at his best


----------



## no-no (Oct 17, 2013)

Watched Sightseers a few weeks ago, very funny, very british.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 17, 2013)

Run for your wife


FACT


----------



## Sirena (Oct 17, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Also.
> A Taste of Honey.
> Room at the Top.
> The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner.
> Look Back in Anger.


 
Seconded.  In the late 50s and early 60s, there was a run of British 'kitchen-sink' films, most of which were really excellent and all of which deserve a watch.  My favourite was 'A Taste Of Honey' because of Dora Bryan (who played a brilliantly bad mother) and Murray Melvin (who played the gay boyfriend).  A bit later (1970) came 'Spring And Port Wine' with James Mason: the same sort of terraced-house family drama, just a little bit up the social scale.

Two films that are worth a mention (though they would never qualify on anyone's 'best films' list) are 'Millions Like Us' (1943), a realistic but reassuring wartime propaganda film, with Eric Portman (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036160/) and - for me one of my favourite films - 'This Happy Breed' (1944) by Noel Coward and starring Celia Johnson and the wonderful Robert Newton (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0037367/).

And, on the subject of Celia Johnson, did anyone mention Maggie Smith and 'The Prime Of Miss Jean Brodie' yet?


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Two films that are worth a mention (though they would never qualify on anyone's 'best films' list) are 'Millions Like Us' (1943), a realistic but reassuring wartime propaganda film, with Eric Portman (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036160/) and - for me one of my favourite films - 'This Happy Breed' (1944) by Noel Coward and starring Celia Johnson and the wonderful Robert Newton (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0037367/).


Millions Like Us is, indeed, superb. one of the best wartime propaganda movies by a mile. Waterloo Road, made by Gilliat & Lauder too, is also well worth a watch, as is Two Thousand Women.

Listen to Britain & Fires Were Started are other wartime classics that may not have been mentioned already.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 17, 2013)

In three or four 1940s films, you get the curious coupling of Naunton Wayne and Basil Radford playing Charters and Caldicott, two buffers who discuss cricket while all hell is breaking loose around them http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charters_and_Caldicott


----------



## Humberto (Oct 17, 2013)

Wild Bill is the best I've seen recently.

Nil by Mouth 

The Crying Game


----------



## Onket (Oct 17, 2013)

Artaxerxes said:


> Watched 'A Field in England' at the weekend, was bloody awesome if extremely surreal.



It's actually properly up it's own arse wanky nonsense.

A terrible film.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 17, 2013)

Humberto said:


> Wild Bill is the best I've seen recently.
> 
> Nil by Mouth
> 
> The Crying Game


 
I like 'The Crying Game'.  It plays with interesting concepts (illustrated by the Scorpion and the Frog parable) but I think it loses its own way and ends up a bit dissatisfying.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 17, 2013)

has man in the white suit been done here yet ? wonderful period jaundiced snapshot of industrial relations of the time.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> Wheatley's directing the first episodes of the Capaldi Dr Who.  Which could be...bizarre


Really, this could be excellent.



Sirena said:


> Two films that are worth a mention (though they would never qualify on anyone's 'best films' list) are 'Millions Like Us' (1943), a realistic but reassuring wartime propaganda film, with Eric Portman (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036160/)


I love Eric Portman, he's superb in _A Canterbury Tale._


----------



## belboid (Oct 17, 2013)

redsquirrel said:


> I love Eric Portman, he's superb in _A Canterbury Tale._


did you know Margaret 'Gone With The Wind' Mitchell was on her way to see ACT when she was hit by a speeding car. She was knocked out, and died five days later, having never recovered consciousness.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 17, 2013)

Dead of Night (1945)


----------



## Sirena (Oct 18, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Dead of Night (1945)


 
This looks good.  Is it just a little bit corny and tacky?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 18, 2013)

Sirena said:


> This looks good.  Is it just a little bit corny and tacky?



The film is a collection of short films . 

Some of them are great, some less so. The dummy one one is v good


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

Theatre of Blood (1973)


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

Blood on Satan's Claw (1971)


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

Unman, Wittering and Zigo (1971)


----------



## Corax (Oct 18, 2013)

Not "great movies" by any means, but I really enjoy the modern lowish-budget British black comedies that the likes of Film4 have funded.  They have a unique feel to them.  Examples that spring to mind are _Shallow Grave, Severance  Attack the Block_ etc.

All else apart, they're a nice antidote to the US impression of Britain as portrayed in _Mr Bean_ and _Love Actually
_
Ps - Whilst googling for the name of _Severance_ I found out that _Seven Psychopaths_ is categorised as a 'British film' too.  I had no idea.  Quality film that.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> did you know Margaret 'Gone With The Wind' Mitchell was on her way to see ACT when she was hit by a speeding car. She was knocked out, and died five days later, having never recovered consciousness.


I did not, I will use that piece of information to impress my friends.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 18, 2013)

When I was 16, I went to see 'Morgan: A Suitable Case For Treatment' (the film that sort of launched David Warner) and I remember being really impressed by it.  But I was 16.

Recently, I tried to watch it again.  I didnt really give it a decent chance but it didn't seem quite so clever and funny as I remembered and I gave up after about 10 minutes.  I shall give it another chance when the opportunity arises...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morgan_–_A_Suitable_Case_for_Treatment


----------



## Onket (Oct 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> Not "great movies" by any means, but I really enjoy the modern lowish-budget British black comedies that the likes of Film4 have funded.  They have a unique feel to them.  Examples that spring to mind are _Shallow Grave, Severance  Attack the Block_ etc.
> 
> All else apart, they're a nice antidote to the US impression of Britain as portrayed in _Mr Bean_ and _Love Actually
> _
> Ps - Whilst googling for the name of _Severance_ I found out that _Seven Psychopaths_ is categorised as a 'British film' too.  I had no idea.  Quality film that.



Never got round to seeing Severance. Worth it?


----------



## Corax (Oct 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Never got round to seeing Severance. Worth it?


I think so.  It's fun.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Never got round to seeing Severance. Worth it?



It introduces a whole new concept in job reduction.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2013)

A true Sci-Fi classic.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Dead of Night (1945)



I seem to remember Richard Attenborough citing this as the idea behind his film Magic with Anthony Hopkins.


----------

